# HyperTreading

## BartNL

Beste mensen,

Als ik Gentoo 2004.2 opstart, herkent deze 1 processor, terwijl ik een HT processor heb. In de bios staat HT op enabled, en als ik een Knoppix (3.6) LiveCD opstart vindt deze wel netjes 2 CPU's. Zelfs Windows XP Pro. Bij het opstarten van de Gentoo LiveCD ehb ik gekozen voor de optie: smp. Hoe kan het nu dat deze maar 1 cpu vindt?

----------

## c0balt

cool, i kinda understood this^^

You most likely need to recompile the kernel with SMP (2processors) and SMT support, both in "Processor type and features".

VERTALING (garo):

Waarschijnlijk moet de kernel met SMP en SMT support gehercompileerd worden (Te vinden in het menu "Processor type and features")

----------

## BlackEdder

Hmmm de livecd zou het als twee processoren moeten herkennen. Maar het maakt niet echt uit, installeer gentoo gewoon en zorg dat je in de kernel de juiste dingen activeert (zie c0balt) Dan zal je systeem als het goed is gewoon twee cpus zien

----------

## ManiacNL

typ bij het booten van de live cd  "smp"   dan ziet hij wel de "dual" cpu  :Smile: 

----------

## frenkel

 *ManiacNL wrote:*   

> typ bij het booten van de live cd  "smp"   dan ziet hij wel de "dual" cpu 

 

Als je gelezen had, kon je zien dat hij deze optie gekozen heeft en dat linux hem nog steeds niet als 2 processoren herkent. Daarom post hij hier.

----------

## ManiacNL

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

>  *ManiacNL wrote:*   typ bij het booten van de live cd  "smp"   dan ziet hij wel de "dual" cpu  
> 
> Als je gelezen had, kon je zien dat hij deze optie gekozen heeft en dat linux hem nog steeds niet als 2 processoren herkent. Daarom post hij hier.

 

 :Embarassed:   laatste stukkie nie gezien

maar inderdaad zoals BlackEdder zegt zal het na installeren wel werken omdat je normaal gezproken niet de kernel overneemt van de live cd

alleen opletten dat je een smp source neemt

----------

## BartNL

Bedankt voor de vele reacties. Als ik het goed begrijp maakt het geen verschil dat de LiveCD geen 2 CPU's vind? Hoe kan ik erachte rkomen dat ik een smp kernel heb? Normaal emerge ik gentoo-dev-sources.

----------

## frocksii

 *BartNL wrote:*   

> Bedankt voor de vele reacties. Als ik het goed begrijp maakt het geen verschil dat de LiveCD geen 2 CPU's vind? Hoe kan ik erachte rkomen dat ik een smp kernel heb? Normaal emerge ik gentoo-dev-sources.

 

SMP is een optie ergens die standaard aan staat, dus als ge ze niet zelf uit zet, dan staat ze aan.

frocksii

----------

## Rainmaker

kun je in de BIOS HT niet toevallig uitzetten? Zo ja, staat die uit?

----------

## BartNL

Ja, deze optie is beschikbaar in mijn bios (Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, met bios 1018). HyperTreading support staat op: Enabled. Toch blijf ik het vreemd vinden dat een Knoppix cd wel 2 CPU's herkent. Beiden LiceCD's starten toch met dezelfde kernel op? (2.4.26)

----------

## BlackEdder

Als het goed is moet, zodra je de smp optie meegeeft, de livecd (>2004.0) opstarten met een 2.6 kernel. Dus als dat niet zo is is er iets verkeerd gegaan met de bootopties

----------

## BartNL

Nouja, ik zie het allemaal wel. Het systeem heeft net een bootstrap.sh achter de rug. Ik ben een Stage1 installatie aan het doen. Vanavond even een gentoo-dev-sources met smp kernel compilen, en ik hoop dat dat goed gaat. PS ik heb een stage1 uit de x86 dir van een ftp, dit omdat er geen stage 1 voor een pentium4 stond, echter heb ik wel de flags aangepast in make.conf naar de opties van mijn cpu.

----------

## Bamboe

Dat er geen stage1 voor pentium4 bestaat is normaal... je compileert alles toch zelf, waarom zou stage1 dan al geoptimaliseerd moeten zijn?

----------

## BartNL

 *Bamboe wrote:*   

> Dat er geen stage1 voor pentium4 bestaat is normaal... je compileert alles toch zelf, waarom zou stage1 dan al geoptimaliseerd moeten zijn?

 

Mja, daarom zette ik er ook bij dat ik mijn flags heb aangepast. Vanavond laat ik het nog weten. Na overleg met een collega heb ik vernomen dat het gewoon aan de gecompileerde kernel van de LiveCD ligt. Ik ga KDE draaien. Is er een groot merkbaar verschil tussen een stage3 (wat ik altijd heb gedraaid) en stage1?

----------

## BlackEdder

Denk dat prelinking je meer zal helpen dan een stage1.

----------

## BartNL

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Denk dat prelinking je meer zal helpen dan een stage1.

 

Prelinking? Wat houdt dat in? Ik dacht juist dat een stage1 alles compileerd voor je eigen systeem, om dus het meest optimalistisch systeem te krijgen.

----------

## BlackEdder

Hier staat wat prelinking is:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml

The thing voor stage1 vs stage3 is:

KDE's snelheid hangt vooral van de KDE apps af, die heb je ook onder stage3 gecompileerd dus die zijn zo snel als ze kunnen worden. Bootstrappen is om ook de rest sneller te laten worden (glibc, ls, cd etc etc) deze apps worden misschien sneller, maar het heeft geen effect op de kde appz.

----------

## BartNL

Bedankt voor alle hulp mensen. Ik heb nu zelf een kernel gecompiled, en alles werkt na behoren. Alles opgelost!

----------

